# 2015 Rescue #6



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2015)

Earlier this year I took in several desert tortoises. The person who brought them to me said that her Grandma had died, leaving the tortoises without a keeper. There were some adults and a couple of babies. The young gal had taken in the babies and her dog (or Grandma's dog, I'm not clear) had bitten one of them causing a puncture on the carapace (near the spine), the gular was pretty much separated, and a small puncture on the plastron. She took it to the vet and tried to follow the vet's instructions, including antibiotic injections, but realized she was in over her head and asked if I would take it along with the adult tortoises.

I've been doctoring this baby for a month or so. I noticed he doesn't use his back legs, so I'm thinking the carapace puncture may have injured some nerves. He won't eat and only moves slightly to get out of the direct beam of the light. 

Every morning I put him in his water and after a half hour or so I place him in front of the food. He stays where I put him. I had pretty much resigned myself to the fact that this baby was going to die.

This morning I saw this:




You can't tell from the picture, but *HE'S EATING!!!!!!!!!
*
He's not out of the woods yet, but he's made a great big stride forward!


----------



## kathyth (Apr 13, 2015)

Fantastic!!! It's so nice t see our labors of love pay off!!
Glad he's feeling better!!


----------



## Jodie (Apr 13, 2015)

Way to go. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Falcon70 (Apr 13, 2015)

What great news! I hope he continues to recover


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Apr 13, 2015)

AWWW...Poor baby. I'm happy to hear that he is making small strides as well as eating


----------



## LoriS (Apr 13, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 13, 2015)

God bless you and this little one! ! ! ! !


----------



## wellington (Apr 13, 2015)

That's great. Are you doing the hydrotherapy when he soaks for his back legs? Your recommendation of that for my leopard that couldn't walk so good sure helped, along with a proper enclosure and substrate. Keep up the good work, you know we are all pulling for him/her.


----------



## Carol S (Apr 13, 2015)

I hope the baby has a full recovery.


----------



## 4jean (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations! How excited you must have been to see him eating! Your patience has paid off!! I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## Ariza (Apr 13, 2015)

Great news, hope the little guy/gal makes it. I told my daughter when I die to take Ariza to the Arizona Desert Museum, where they have a tortoise adoption/rescue division. My daughter has a dog, a Rottweiler.


----------



## Razan (Apr 13, 2015)

Such an uplifting post ! Thank you for sharing and congratulations on the success of his improvement and eating.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 14, 2015)

That's so nice to see/hear. Congratulations.


----------



## ShannonC (Apr 14, 2015)

Woo hoo!!!! Awesome!!! If you are anything like me, it made your whole day!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 15, 2015)

Inspiring.
Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm so happy that this baby is eating, even though it's just a bite now and then, and I thought he wasn't able to walk because he stays where I put him. So yesterday and today, he was in different spots in the habitat every time I looked in on him. I haven't actually seen him walk, but this is great news, as I thought he might be paralyzed.


----------



## newCH (Apr 19, 2015)

Good job ~~~Do the wave~~~ !!!


----------

